# wetnurse returns!



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the guy that made the now infamous titslug has made some more

for those who missed out first time:

http://shop.kingdomdeath.com/product/wet-nurse-special


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

that thing is just frightning.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

its magnificent is what it is!!!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I will not lie about that I think it is a beautiful sculpt. It reminds me of Giger and anime. mixed together


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ugghh... that thing again? Seriously.. theres actually people who want that abomination? It still surprises me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*KILL! PURGE! BURN! *


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Ugghh... that thing again? Seriously.. theres actually people who want that abomination? It still surprises me.


Art is art. try not to look at it so literal and look at from an artist perspective and you will see why many do find this thing to be intersting...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> Art is art. try not to look at it so literal and look at from an artist perspective and you will see why many do find this thing to be intersting...


Ahh.. you mean those who've been at the absinthe too much and want to cut their ears off like Van Gogh? Riiiigghhhttt....


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Christ. Im a pretty open guy but im mean...really....fucking dickasaurus rex.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Ahh.. you mean those who've been at the absinthe too much and want to cut their ears off like Van Gogh? Riiiigghhhttt....


Umm well prolly. Like I said looking at it seems to have a strong influence from Giger and much of the Japanese Hentia (prolly spelled that wrong).


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess this is more of a re-release than a sequel, but just in case......


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Definite HR Geiger influence there methinks.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Doelago said:


> *KILL! PURGE! BURN! *


This. Just so much this. How fucked up do you need to be?

uke:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> This. Just so much this. How fucked up do you need to be?
> 
> uke:


this fucked up and so much more


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I guess this is more of a re-release than a sequel, but just in case......


The word 'bwahaha' springs to mind...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Do you believe this? 120 units in the re release and sold out in less than 12 hrs this time. At least this confirms that with 100 units in the first batch and 120 in the second batch there are at least 220 people in the world that are more fucked in the head than me. It's not much but it is a start. Certainly makes my slaneesh demon princess look well adjusted.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Honostly if i ever started a demon army i would totally use that for something very Slaanesh styled. Thought if i was really f***ed in the head, (which i am depending on my mood) i can see that being used for a very ambitious nurgle themed model.


----------



## Lord Solar Terminus (Aug 6, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Umm well prolly. Like I said looking at it seems to have a strong influence from Giger and much of the Japanese Hentia (prolly spelled that wrong).


You're not fooling anyone. You know damn well how to spell anime porn and this is just a weak ploy to try and distance yourself from the 3 terabytes of the stuff you're probably keeping on your computer. Well, we're on to you!
:mrgreen:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

All hail the mighty tit slug!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Am I the only one here who would actually love to have some personal time with that thing? I mean...think of the possibilities!!:biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Its a beatiful model in terms of sculpting. However if you have any sort of other half then you wil get some dodgy questions over it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Its a beatiful model in terms of sculpting. However if you have any sort of other half then you wil get some dodgy questions over it.


Not to mention your friends may or may-not plan an intervention for you if you have one of these things......Amazing sculpt, But Creepy as an old Man Riding a Japanese bike.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Am I the only one here who would actually love to have some personal time with that thing? I mean...think of the possibilities!!:biggrin:


Not good dude. That Prehensile boner is going to mess you up.:sarcastichand:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Am I the only one here who would actually love to have some personal time with that thing? I mean...think of the possibilities!!:biggrin:


When it comes to breasts i'd rather have quality over quantity, especially if the quantity option is attached to that thing.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cockzilla with tits, and with very smoking hot pregnant chics (Damn, i seriouly need a life) thrown in as well, i feel i need a cigarette just looking at it.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Varakir said:


> When it comes to breasts i'd rather have quality over quantity, especially if the quantity option is attached to that thing.


Makes you want to be a human octopus.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

OHGODTHELITTLEVEINTENTACLESHAVEDICKSONTHETIPSOHGODOHGODOHGOD

*ahem*

It's... uh... a fantastic sculpt, and the design is incredible, but still... blech.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Am I the only one here who would actually love to have some personal time with that thing? I mean...think of the possibilities!!:biggrin:


You mean, getting crushed to death by a massive and hideous combination of man, woman and slug? Yeah, i've thought of the possibilities, i'll stick to petite girls with 32c's thanks.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Grokfog said:


> You mean, getting crushed to death by a massive and hideous combination of man, woman and slug? Yeah, i've thought of the possibilities, i'll stick to petite girls with 32c's thanks.


More than a mouthful is a waste anyway.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> More than a mouthful is a waste anyway.


Agreed. Besides, over that size they start getting saggy. Only weirdos like saggy boobs.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Grokfog said:


> Agreed. Besides, over that size they start getting saggy. Only weirdos like saggy boobs.


And in 100 years those tits are dragging on the ground. And feel like old leather.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I still think it looks cool. but then again im a fan of HR Giger's art


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Its back! XD

While it is a scary looking thing, it is good to see them sticking with it and making more.

@Varakir: :laugh: ...Mammary Lane... XD Excellent work as usual.

SGMAlice


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah, I got my 220th of these today. Watch out kids, I will be touring England with my army of "counts as" Slaanesh. Hope you like this model as much as I do!










(not really)


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Ah, I got my 220th of these today. Watch out kids, I will be touring England with my army of "counts as" Slaanesh. Hope you like this model as much as I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you get caught bringing in sex toys and have you bag searched in front of a TV crew and then you appear on TV explainging why a grown man has resin dildos.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Ah, I got my 220th of these today. Watch out kids, I will be touring England with my army of "counts as" Slaanesh. Hope you like this model as much as I do!
> 
> (not really)


That would be an army to trully fear. As a matter a fact I think I might need psyche teorapy after having to face that.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I hope you get caught bringing in sex toys and have you bag searched in front of a TV crew and then you appear on TV explainging why a grown man has resin dildos.


Haha. I guess my only response would be "us Norwegians have a long history of bringing pain to the British Isles! It's a historical cultural visit." :so_happy:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Haha. I guess my only response would be "us Norwegians have a long history of bringing pain to the British Isles! It's a historical cultural visit." :so_happy:


hawhaw! :laugh: what a clever historical reference :biggrin:
That is disturbing though, and i would like say that i am now going to counselling. that thing looks a lot like my old English teacher. scary times, very scary times.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> @Varakir: :laugh: ...Mammary Lane... XD Excellent work as usual.


I'm a sucker for a bad pun. My original tagline was going to be 'the bust is yet to come' :wink:


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

100 of those things wasnt enough, so I decided to order 120 more. Next I plan to commission a life size one to complete my collection.

Seriously though, who buys those, I can understand that its a good sculpting job, but who would actually want to see that thing staring up at them every day?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Epic, fuking epic! Seriously I want just the Pregnant chicks and model collars around thier necks for my EC army objectives. Growing army needs RnR and children to replenish the Ranks..... mostly for RnR


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Evil beaver2 said:


> 100 of those things wasnt enough, so I decided to order 120 more. Next I plan to commission a life size one to complete my collection.
> 
> Seriously though, who buys those, I can understand that its a good sculpting job, but who would actually want to see that thing staring up at them every day?


Me. But then i am a sick fuck.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I gotta say, it'd make for some interesting times, turning up to your FLGS with that thing. Especially if you weren't actually playing and kept refering to it as your girlfriend.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I ordered mine when their were 4 left. I find it very disturbing but with only 220 in existence, massive demand and ebay taken into the equation I can't decide if I want to:-

A) Build it, paint it, hide it in a box so no-one every sees it again.

B) Sell the creepy fucker on for a profit:grin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Epic, fuking epic! Seriously I want just the Pregnant chicks and model collars around thier necks for my EC army objectives. Growing army needs RnR and children to replenish the Ranks..... mostly for RnR


and you say im disturbed...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

TheSpore said:


> and you say im disturbed...


You are but that is for another time and place.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> I ordered mine when their were 4 left. I find it very disturbing but with only 220 in existence, massive demand and ebay taken into the equation I can't decide if I want to:-
> 
> A) Build it, paint it, hide it in a box so no-one every sees it again.
> 
> B) Sell the creepy fucker on for a profit:grin:


C) Sell it on Ebay, then anonymously report the buyer to the authorities.

/Just for kicks:grin:




World Eater XII said:


> Christ. Im a pretty open guy but im mean...really....fucking dickasaurus rex.


Reminds me of:


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

TheSpore said:


> and you say I'm disturbed...


I'm not disturb, I just Love doing the naughty in the bedroom... or the back yard.... or in someone else yard.... or under a overpass.... or a ball game... wherever. Point is I love, well, loving. Loving without the love. You know. Now where is my Professor Pain visit the High School video....


----------

